# So I drunk my first beer this week



## The Wave (Feb 24, 2009)

Just because I was at the Carnival in Noord-Brabant (The Netherlands). And I've got to say, it tastes much better than I thought. Didn't get drunk, though. It started to taste sour after 6 glasses.

Yeah, point and laugh at me for starting drinking at this age. >_>


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2009)

What kind of beer?

Also, DRANK.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 24, 2009)

Ew.


----------



## Takun (Feb 24, 2009)

I remember my first beer


----------



## The Wave (Feb 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> What kind of beer?
> 
> Also, DRANK.


 
Three kinds: Jupiler, Heineken and Bavaria.

I don't understand why people like Heineken. It's like it's mixed with water. Jupiler is alright, but I didn't like it too much. But I liked Bavaria a lot more than the others.

Also, fuck for the lack of English grammar. >_<




Takumi_L said:


> I remember my first beer


And how was that?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 24, 2009)

i dont like beer... i actually dont drink at all^^
i hate the taste >.>


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 24, 2009)

Blech. My dad let me take a sip once and I spit it out immediately. I've tried wine too, which I like. Red wine tastes sorta bitter, but I had white wine at my uncle's wedding. Damn, that shit was good.


----------



## Laze (Feb 24, 2009)

[SIZE=-1]First beer I tried was BonderbrÃ¤u.

Rather nasty actually, but comes in these rather dinky little bottles.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Takun (Feb 24, 2009)

Beer puts hair on your chest.

I started drinking it at 15.  Fuck yeah Iowa?


----------



## The Wave (Feb 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Beer puts hair on your chest.


 Wat? I already had hair on my chest for 3-4 years, so I don't know where you got this bullshit from.


----------



## Takun (Feb 24, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Wat? I already had hair on my chest for 3-4 years, so I don't know where you got this bullshit from.



More hair.  Not pussy pubes.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> More hair. Not pussy pubes.


 *Checks chest*

More hair? '


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2009)

My first beer was Miller.  The bad: it sucked, and did not make a good first impression on me regarding beer.  The good: makes just about everything else seem decent.

Guinness stout is <3.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 24, 2009)

Beer tastes like horse piss. That's all. None of it is different - all of it tastes like shit. I have *never* tasted a beer I liked despite all my friends going on about how every beer tastes different.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 24, 2009)

There are only a few beers I like out there.  I remember liking Sam Adam's Cherry Wheat.  I'm more than willing to try a new kind, but there are simply quite too many truly bitter varieties out there.

I usually go with mixed drinks anyway


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 24, 2009)

Becks or Heineken are my usual goto beers, with the odd Innes&Gunns Oak-aged if I'm in the mood or need to de-stress.  Maudite, Trois Pistole or Fin du Monde are my gourmet favourites for savouring by the fire with a good book or dvd.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 24, 2009)

I've never had a whole beer to myself, only tried other people's. I just don't have the patience for it, there are far more efficient means of getting shitfaced, plus I don't want a fucking beer gut :V .


----------



## Aurali (Feb 24, 2009)

blech.. Can't stand beer.

Give me somethin girly and fruity :3


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Beer tastes like horse piss.



I always wondered how anyone could possibly back up such a statement.

Then I found the Internet.



Eli said:


> blech.. Can't stand beer.
> 
> *Give me somethin girly and fruity :3*



*hands Eli a picture of Chris Crocker*


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 24, 2009)

Heineken is <3
And I find it tastes better as you drink more, but that could just be the alcohol talking.


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 24, 2009)

I chugged my first beer today. Does that count for anything?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> *hands Eli a picture of Chris Crocker*


Dude.. this will get me high, not drunk


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2009)

Eli said:


> Dude.. this will get me high, not drunk



Get high and you won't care about getting drunk.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 24, 2009)

why would you willingly drink beer? seriously. it's worse than piss. if you're gonna drink, why not something delicious like hypnotiq or shakka? or brass monkey.

or rather, don't drink at all.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey hey it's like bein stoned


----------



## Jelly (Feb 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> What kind of beer?
> 
> Also, DRANK.



http://www.drankbeverage.com/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> http://www.drankbeverage.com/



Funny that it's _purple_


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2009)

A _glass_ of beer?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> http://www.drankbeverage.com/



Awesome.  I'm gonna go slow my roll now.

rrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooollllllllllllllll


----------



## WarMocK (Feb 24, 2009)

Reminds me that I gotta celebrate something soon: my first beer gets 10 in about a month.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't really like beer, but I can drink it. I prefer Vodka, Gin, and even Pisang. Drank my first about 12 years ago, around the age of 8-10.


----------



## yak (Feb 24, 2009)

Beer tastes like kerosene.
Anything spirits based tastes like liquid death.
Vine taste like spoiled grape juice.

Honestly, why do you people like this stuff? I can see no redeeming qualities in drinking the above mentioned beverages except for the whole getting drunk and and being an embarrassment in public thing people seem to like about it.


----------



## WarMocK (Feb 24, 2009)

Can't say that I ever drank so much that I lost control and did any stupid things I'd have to regret the next morning. 
You gotta know when to stop drinking. ^^


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 24, 2009)

After I drank my first beer, I wasn't able to finish the whole bottle/glass until a couple of years later. That's when I realized I should drink slooowly. XD


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I remember my first beer


 
No you don't.

You got so wasted that you can't even remember that morning.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 24, 2009)

Grats Wave - welcome to a life long obsession.   I'm not a huge beer drinker myself (or any alcoholic thing for that matter) but I do like my pint of Guinness at least once a week or more.  Mmmm meaty draught.


----------



## WarMocK (Feb 24, 2009)

Since I live near Cologne: Sion, Reissdorf, or Zunft Koelsch.
Or the german beer of choice for IT nerds (aka *Bit*burger). xD


----------



## fox423 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ha I remember my first beer, it was my last.  I just can't stand the taste of beer, bring on the vodka!


----------



## Doubler (Feb 24, 2009)

I know I hated my first beer. It was probably Heineken, and I still hate that stuff 

I'd choose any other drink over most beers, but there's still two brands I quite enjoy: the Belgian Palm and Czech Pilsner Urquell. The first taught me that beer can actually be tasty, the second one taught me that it can honestly be great. 
There's a lot of difference between various beers, and I've found it rather enjoyable to explore those tastes. I enjoy the rare tasting event, even if I don't care enough to remember most of what it was I tasted.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 24, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Just because I was at the Carnival in Noord-Brabant (The Netherlands). And I've got to say, it tastes much better than I thought. Didn't get drunk, though. It started to taste sour after 6 glasses.
> 
> Yeah, point and laugh at me for starting drinking at this age. >_>



Why do people say _it tastes better_ than they thought it would?
It tasted icky _horrible_ when I first tried it! :-/

Honestly, I don't get you wierdos...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 24, 2009)

beer is for pussies, also it tastes horrible

get a real drink like vodka, pissang, tequila, sambuca


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 24, 2009)

I took a sip of one, and now I'm immune to alcohol.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 24, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Also, fuck for the lack of English grammar. >_<quote]
> 
> 
> Thats what I like to hears!


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 24, 2009)

I enjoy some beers.  The good ones.

FYI Heineken is shit and if you drink that you should stop posting right now.  Only nice thing about it is that it comes in those cute tiny little kegs.


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 24, 2009)

Whenever I complain about the taste of alcohol, I am told that I am lame for even caring about the taste. "It's not the flavor, it's getting drunk that's important!"

Um ok

I'll drink my peach schnapps and cranberry juice and ENJOY EVERY MINUTE OF IT while you endure the eight bottles of liquid fermented bread just to get some sort of buzz.

This wasn't directed at you OP, and I hope you enjoyed your beverage. I didn't drink alcohol until I was legally able to (and even then not for many months) so I am far far faaar lamer than you.


----------



## bozzles (Feb 24, 2009)

I've never had any form of alcohol. I'm too busy not doing homework.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 24, 2009)

yak said:


> Beer tastes like kerosene.
> Anything spirits based tastes like liquid death.
> Vine taste like spoiled grape juice.
> 
> Honestly, why do you people like this stuff? I can see no redeeming qualities in drinking the above mentioned beverages except for the whole getting drunk and and being an embarrassment in public thing people seem to like about it.



BudMillerCoors tastes like kerosene.
Anything from a plastic bottle tastes like liquid death.
Fish Eye boxed wine tastes like spoiled grape juice.

My first beer was a Pabst Blue Ribbon, and I almost never drank beer again because of it, and until I did again, I sounded a lot like the posters in this thread.  These drinks don't taste bad because they're alcoholic, they taste bad because they're mass-produced crap.  If you want something that tastes good, you have to go past BudMillerCoors, hell, even past Heineken and Corona, and go to the craft beer aisle in the liquor store and get the stuff you've never seen advertised anywhere before.  Nobody should judge all of beer until they've had a 6-pack of Newcastle or Anchor Steam or New Belgian Fat Tire or Rogue Dead Guy Ale or anything of similar quality.


----------



## Corto (Feb 24, 2009)

I used to hate beer. I thought the taste was horrible, so I only drank stuff like Rum and Vodka until I was seventeen and went to Germany. Once there I drank so much beer (and it was so much better than the local ones) that I started liking the flavour and now I love beers.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 24, 2009)

Im in an odd position, because I had my first shot, crown royal whiskey, at fourteen, still take shots, and have never drunk a beer. Oh well. Shenanigans will be occurring this weekend, and I may have a chance.
And whilst I have no care of hard liquor, and like wine, I feel like I am feminine, yet I do the least feminine things.


----------



## Surgat (Feb 24, 2009)

The first beer I drank was bud light. It's tolerable when it's really cold. 

Corona Extra is pretty good. 

As far as non-beer alcoholic beverages, amaretto is tasty and smells nice, and I'm pretty sure anisette is the nectar of the gods.


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 24, 2009)

shoot i didn't have my first drink until i was 18 for new years, and I accidently had a little to much...damn peach shnops shit...


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 24, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Since I live near Cologne: Sion, Reissdorf, or Zunft Koelsch.
> Or the german beer of choice for IT nerds (aka *Bit*burger). xD



Hmmm, there's just something unique about Kolsch in stangen. Yum! 

Mind you, iced Warsteiner is always good for piling back on a hot day by the pool too.



yak said:


> Beer tastes like kerosene.
> Anything spirits based tastes like liquid death.
> Vine taste like spoiled grape juice.



Yer doin it wrong! :razz: Stop buying your alcohol at the 7/11 and find a decent LC or package liquor store.  Take a wine tasting or beer tasting course, sign up for a Grand Cru night, attend a Scotch tasting event....there's a broad range from "pantie-stripper for frat boys" to ceremonial Sake.  Life's just too short to drink cheap.

I would kill for a tumbler of 18 year old dark rum and a Montecristo #4 right now.  But seeing as its -15c, this snifter of blue-label Grand Marnier is taking the edge off tonights new fencing injuries.  Sigh.  Pity tonight has to end.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 25, 2009)

Good for you.  European beer is the way to go.
My first beer was a white beer, which, so far as I've seen, is only a French thing.  But it was a good introduction, I'd say.  Not real strong or bitter or anything.  Then I went to Belgium and sampled about ten widely different varieties....  Some Belgian beers are just weird.
But I guess yours was Dutch?  Don't know anything about Dutch beer, but I'm guessing from your reaction it's probably mostly pleasant stuff.



			
				yak said:
			
		

> Honestly, why do you people like this stuff?


Aren't you German, or something?  You should be more knowledgeable about these things.  It's like drinking tea or coffee without sugar or cream, or eating hot peppers, or other such things that seem unpleasant to some and are enjoyable to others.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 25, 2009)

Let us see what the mighty tome _Simple Wikipedia_ has to offer us on the matter.



			
				Simple Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Alcoholic drinks can be dangerous .If a person drinks a lot of alcohol, they become intoxicated, meaning that they get drunk. People will do strange things and cannot control themselves when they are drunk. All alcohols are toxic, but ethanol is less toxic because the human body can break it down quickly.



THE MORE YOU KNOW


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 25, 2009)

I had my first (and only beer) when I was visiting Scotland in '05, it was called Wallace 700, and it was produced by this quaint little microbrew. It was an incredibly "hoppy," bitter brew that was nearly pitch-black; it was like drinking bread it was so rich. It was good, but those few sips I had were good enough for me for the next several years. 

Haven't touched alcohol since, although I do enjoy the aroma of Scotch when I accompany my dad to whisky/Scotch tastings. Don't ask me why, I just do.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 25, 2009)

I am not surprised that many of you don't like beer since 90% of what has been listed so far is mass-produced, flavorless garbage lager. Most of that stuff is barely fit for cooking with.

I enjoy beer way too much. Recent stuff I picked up:

Sierra Nevada Bigfoot '09 and Torpedo Extra IPA, Dogfish Head Palo Santo Marron, Reinaert Flemish Wild Ale, Oskar Blues' Gordon, Dale's Pale Ale and Old Chub Scottish Ale and I also managed to pick up a mixed sixer of stuff from Green Flash - their IPA is absolutely amazing, by the way. Oh god, I want a drink but it's too late.

http://www.beeradvocate.com/ , you weirdos. I am 100% convinced that there is a beer out there for everybody. It's just a matter of trying something different every now and then.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 25, 2009)

Bathos said:


> I am not surprised that many of you don't like beer since 90% of what has been listed so far is mass-produced, flavorless garbage lager. Most of that stuff is barely fit for cooking with.
> 
> I enjoy beer way too much. Recent stuff I picked up:
> 
> ...



Listen to this man.  Listen, and know how _right_ he is.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 25, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> beer is for pussies, also it tastes horrible
> 
> get a real drink like vodka, pissang, tequila, sambuca


 Maybe next year, ok?




Dyluck said:


> FYI Heineken is shit and if you drink that you should stop posting right now. Only nice thing about it is that it comes in those cute tiny little kegs.


 Agreed.




M. Le Renard said:


> But I guess yours was Dutch? Don't know anything about Dutch beer, but I'm guessing from your reaction it's probably mostly pleasant stuff.


 Possible, I barely travel outside my country, so I wouldn't know how other beer would taste like.




Bathos said:


> I am not surprised that many of you don't like beer since 90% of what has been listed so far is mass-produced, flavorless garbage lager. Most of that stuff is barely fit for cooking with.
> 
> I enjoy beer way too much. Recent stuff I picked up:
> 
> ...


 I second this guy.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 25, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Aren't you German, or something?  You should be more knowledgeable about these things.  It's like drinking tea or coffee without sugar or cream, or eating hot peppers, or other such things that seem unpleasant to some and are enjoyable to others.



Russian. He's a Vodka Person


----------



## yak (Feb 25, 2009)

Eli said:


> Russian. He's a Vodka Person


Stop plastering my nationality all over the internet, it's not nice.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2009)

There are a number of offerings from microbreweries that I have not yet had the opportunity to sample.

I might end up turning into a beer snob, as well as a coffee snob.


----------



## Corto (Feb 25, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Let us see what the mighty tome _Simple Wikipedia_ has to offer us on the matter.
> 
> *Quote*
> 
> THE MORE YOU KNOW



What was the point here? To prove that people can get drunk with alcohol?


----------



## WarMocK (Feb 25, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Hmmm, there's just something unique about Kolsch in stangen. Yum!


Yep, you can kill a lot of them without getting groggy. ^_~


Irreverent said:


> Mind you, iced Warsteiner is always good for piling back on a hot day by the pool too.


Well, it's not quite my taste. I usually drink a few bottles of them before it starts to taste crappy. Krombacher or Bitburger on the other hand ... ;-)


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 25, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I might end up turning into a beer snob, as well as a coffee snob.



There's more than a strong link between the two.  You'll likely, over time, become a scotch/rye/rum snob too.  The three of them have similar tasting notes and skills.

Been there, doing that!


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 25, 2009)

I live in Belgium, I must be spoiled thanks to the 115 quality beer brands InBev offers us.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 25, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Krombacher or Bitburger on the other hand ... ;-)



I'll have to see if the LCBO has it.  And maybe pick some up for the weekend and give it a try.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 25, 2009)

Lips that touch beer will never touch mine.

At least, they won't unless they fucking eat a box of TicTacs or some shit.

Why drink alcohol at all when it's just empty calories and you get the mother and father of a headache when you overindulge in it?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Lips that touch beer will never touch mine.
> 
> At least, they won't unless they fucking eat a box of TicTacs or some shit.



...what if the only way any lips were ever gonna touch yours is if they had touched a lot of beer first...?


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 25, 2009)

Guinness Stout. (Yes the bitter kind!)


----------



## Laze (Feb 25, 2009)

Guinness is bloody well delicious ~


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 25, 2009)

Tycho said:


> ...what if the only way any lips were ever gonna touch yours is if they had touched a lot of beer first...?



I'd take the guy they were attached to and make him brush his teeth several times before touching them.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't drink, i wanna keep my IQ intact thank you very much!


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 26, 2009)

Tycho said:


> There are a number of offerings from microbreweries that I have not yet had the opportunity to sample.
> 
> I might end up turning into a beer snob, as well as a coffee snob.



Sounds like you'd be well at home in Portland, Oregon. By far the best place in the USA for beer and coffee.



the_last_centaur said:


> I don't drink, i wanna keep my IQ intact thank you very much!



Oh, you're one of _those_ people. It's okay. We understand. ;-;


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 26, 2009)

Tycho said:


> ...what if the only way any lips were ever gonna touch yours is if they had touched a lot of beer first...?





AlexInsane said:


> I'd take the guy they were attached to and make him brush his teeth several times before touching them.



What about Listerine? =D


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 26, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> What about Listerine? =D



What about it? >_> It's just mouthwash, so it should have the same effect as brushing one's teeth.

Unless you're referring to the fact that it has alcohol in it or something.


----------



## ShadowCoon (Feb 26, 2009)

I've only had beer a couple of times.

It's probably just my taste palette, but beer, to me, takes the way urine smells. It's just not pleasant. D:

Wine is even worse, though. My fiance bought incredibly expensive, "delicious" wine (or at least it was what many of the bartenders and "wine expert" friends of his said was delicious) and we popped open the bottle to drink some. The smell of it was putrid enough, but the taste... ugh. Vomit-inducing, to say the absolute least. He and our roommate LOVED it and said it was on par with some of the best wines they'd ever had. If that taste is what people consider to be "good," I don't even want to know what a bad one tastes like.

I don't get along with alcohol in general, honestly. I tend to only like really light stuff, like coffee and cream liquors and those don't exactly make good drinks.

I'm okay with never being a social drinker. Dr. Pepper and water are much cheaper anyway.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 26, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> What about it? >_> It's just mouthwash, so it should have the same effect as brushing one's teeth.
> 
> Unless you're referring to the fact that it has alcohol in it or something.



|3
Yeah, the alcohol part is what I'm referring to...
Why else would I mention it?
Where do you stand? Yay, nay, depends...? :-/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 26, 2009)

Beer is actually better for you then soda.



Just sayin'


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 26, 2009)

It's only meaningful if you start blaming your problems on it.


----------



## Infexis (Feb 26, 2009)

First time I got drunk was when I was 12 years old. My big brothers had a party. They had vine. Lot's of it. One of my big brothers challenged me on a drinking fight or whatever. Who drinks the most. I beat him. Big time.


----------



## Infexis (Feb 26, 2009)

Nevermind


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 26, 2009)

Why do you Europeans call it "vine"?

It's wine....


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Why do you Europeans call it "vine"?
> 
> It's wine....



I thought he was RPing a vampire.

DO YOU LIKE VINE? IT IS VUNDERFULL


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 26, 2009)

No, we call it wine too.

Vine is a plant, one that clings and drapes over and does funny shit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 26, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> No, we call it wine too.
> 
> Vine is a plant, one that clings and drapes over and does funny shit.



I thought I saw another guy do it too but it must be a translation issue then.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 26, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> No, we call it wine too.
> 
> Vine is a plant, one that clings and drapes over and does funny shit.



Like strangling people.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 26, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Like strangling people.



And having surprise buttsex with stupid furries.



Adelio Altomar said:


> |3
> Yeah, the alcohol part is what I'm referring to...
> Why else would I mention it?
> Where do you stand? Yay, nay, depends...? :-/



Perhaps I should've been a little more explicit. 

Lips that touch prepared alcoholic beverages meant for consumption and made for the purpose of inebriation will never touch mine.


----------



## T.Y. (Feb 26, 2009)

Beer tastes good... I had my 1st beer when i was like 8....


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 26, 2009)

Beer tastes bad compared to other drinks, this doesn't mean it tastes bad in general; beer goes good with very little foods and is a cheap way of getting drunk compared to other drinks so a lot of people prefer it.

Liquors always taste better than beers, but some beers (clearly) taste better than others; some foods can be cooked with bear for flavoring, such as cod, and it's quite good.

If you want to get drunk, beer is your cheapest method; if you want to have a good time with friends at a bar just get some draft, it's basically watered down beer and you won't get wasted but won't look like a "pussy" either. If your friends aren't those stereotypical dicks just drink what you want, no matter how "gay" or "fruity" the drink is; if it tastes good, go for it. Watch your alcohol intake and don't drink too much, or hold back peeing as not to "break the seal" if your body wants to urinate, do it.

If you're just trying new things, try Cannabis (weed/pot); it's really not as bad people say it is, though illegal in most countries it's a fun experience and won't hurt you at all. Don't smoke tobacco with nicotine in it, though; that is actually harmful.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 26, 2009)

I've never had any alcohol at all, actually. I blame strict parents and boring friends. :U

Then again, don't have much desire to try it either... the fumes alone make me dizzy. @_@


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

Easog said:


> I've never had any alcohol at all, actually. I blame strict parents and boring friends. :U
> 
> Then again, don't have much desire to try it either... the fumes alone make me dizzy. @_@



I've got a buddy who seems to get drunk if he even smells alcohol in the room.

Pretty wacky.


----------



## Phenom (Feb 26, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> If you're just trying new things, try Cannabis (weed/pot); it's really not as bad people say it is, though illegal in most countries it's a fun experience and won't hurt you at all. Don't smoke tobacco with nicotine in it, though; that is actually harmful.



Newf your not allowed to give people ideas anymore >_>.

If he wants to try new things he should start with salvia at least it's legal in several states.

And I typically like hard liquor more then beer, Vodka being my fav. Mainly because beer makes you pee more and at a party constant trips to the bathroom is the last thing you want to be doing .


----------



## Seas (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't like the taste of any kind of beer, I'm allright with some other liquors though.
But smoking pot is much better anyway, in my opinion.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 26, 2009)

Salvia makes you feel like you are going to die.


I haven't tried it.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 26, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> I've got a buddy who seems to get drunk if he even smells alcohol in the room.
> 
> Pretty wacky.



Not so crazy.  Whole populations lack a genetic marker that enables the them to breakdown alcohol at a so called "normal rate", typically south-Asian and American Indian.  It can be mitigated by building alcohol tolerance over time, but not eliminated.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_tolerance
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_flush_reaction


----------



## Phenom (Feb 26, 2009)

Salvia gives you the giggles for like 5 minutes. If you find something funny your going to constantly laugh. But after that passes your pretty much feeling the way snoochie boochie noochies make you feel. But it only lasts about 30 minutes. Nothing suicidal about it .


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 27, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Not so crazy.  Whole populations lack a genetic marker that enables the them to breakdown alcohol at a so called "normal rate", typically south-Asian and American Indian.  It can be mitigated by building alcohol tolerance over time, but not eliminated.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_tolerance
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_flush_reaction



How damn interesting is that!
No wonder neither me nor my mom can take the half a shot of the stuff  without our guts trying to wriggle out later. We're of American Indian descent. 

Lol, not even the Irish from my dad's side can prevent that. XD


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 27, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> I've got a buddy who seems to get drunk if he even smells alcohol in the room.
> 
> Pretty wacky.





Irreverent said:


> Not so crazy.  Whole populations lack a genetic marker that enables the them to breakdown alcohol at a so called "normal rate"


No, here's the wacky thing. My heritage is composed of Irish, German, French, and Scottish.

I should be able to drink people under the table.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 27, 2009)

I drank some beer once.

It tasted like I drank a toxin.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2009)

Weed is a lot like salvia, in fact the only difference is weed lasts longer, really.

Edit: Well, also weed is stronger and doesn't make you hallucinate like salvia can do. Also I got sick off that stuff, cannabis has never once made me sick.


----------



## Phenom (Feb 27, 2009)

Doobie snacks cause a lot of health problems including 4 times the tar as cigarettes. And people who "blast a joint" are 2 times more likely to get cancer then people who smoke cigarettes. Salvia has less tar then cigarettes and people have a lower chance of cancer when using it.

Salvia = safer. Also a little pinch will do ya


----------



## Laze (Feb 27, 2009)

Hehe, Salvia. That was some fun stuff.

Shame it tastes similar motorway tarmac.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 27, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I drank some beer once.
> 
> It tasted like I drank a toxin.



You don't drink "some" beer. You drink a fucking truckload of beer to get wasted. That's the way REAL MEN drink beer.

Unless you're a pansy.

Are ya?

_*Are ya?*_


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 27, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> You don't drink "some" beer. You drink a fucking truckload of beer to get wasted. That's the way REAL MEN drink beer.
> 
> Unless you're a pansy.
> 
> ...



I guess I'm a pansy, then.

What's wrong with moderation?


----------



## WarMocK (Feb 27, 2009)

Bathos said:


> I guess I'm a pansy, then.
> 
> What's wrong with moderation?


Same here. If beer starts tasting bad I stop drinking it (Then I know I've  had enough).
And afterwards I start laughing at those that keep on drinking their truckload of beer despite the fact that they can't keep it inside for more than 3 seconds. :twisted:


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 27, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Krombacher or Bitburger on the other hand ... ;-)



Ok, so i hit the LCBO site and we can get these brews here but....but....they're Pilsners! :shock:  I thought we were discussing beer.... 



> _Tasting Note
> Golden yellow; a distinctive hoppy nose with mineral notes; creamy palate and clean, slightly bitter finish
> 
> Serving Suggestion
> Grilled sausages, mild cheeses_



Actually, the tasting notes for the Bitburger sound interesting, so I will pick some up for tonight.


----------



## Graviolies (Feb 27, 2009)

Hahaha so many furries have the palates of eight-year-olds.


----------



## Mrfurry (Feb 27, 2009)

4 words for you 

 i never drink any alcohol


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 27, 2009)

My favorite beers are Carolina Brewing Company Nut Brown Ale, Blue Moon, and Shock Top. Magic Hat #9 is pretty good, too.

On a sides note, has anyone here ever made Skittlebrau? (bonus points if you even know what it is) If so, what beer do you find is best for making it?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> You don't drink "some" beer. You drink a fucking truckload of beer to get wasted. That's the way REAL MEN drink beer.
> 
> Unless you're a pansy.
> 
> ...



Are you a bad enough dude to drink beer until you puke?


----------



## WarMocK (Feb 27, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Ok, so i hit the LCBO site and we can get these brews here but....but....they're Pilsners! :shock:  I thought we were discussing beer....


Meh, you gotta drink something else in between, even if it has little to no alcohol in it. ;-)


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> Hahaha so many furries have the palates of eight-year-olds.



Supertasters?

Beer isn't made to taste good; it honestly doesn't taste bad, just not as good as other drinks made to taste good.


----------



## Kume (Feb 27, 2009)

Depending on what beer you get, of course its going to taste bad! But like alot of things, beer is an aquired taste, not something that you pick up and are like "Oh, shit! This is good!" *chugchugchug* 

It takes some getting used to, but after that, its on


----------



## Kume (Feb 27, 2009)

Phenom said:


> Doobie snacks cause a lot of health problems including 4 times the tar as cigarettes. And people who "blast a joint" are 2 times more likely to get cancer then people who smoke cigarettes. Salvia has less tar then cigarettes and people have a lower chance of cancer when using it.
> 
> Salvia = safer. Also a little pinch will do ya


 
*facepalm* Are you kidding me? Salvia? Safer than pot? You havent been around it that much then, if you hit that shit too hard, you freak out! My friend thought he was stuck in his trip, and was going to cut the "little devil drivers" out that were in his body, controling the trip. 
Have you ever heard of anyone freaking out after they smoked a bowl? No.

Thats why they are leagalizing pot (maybe) finnaly, and they are going to make Salvia illeagal!


----------



## Graviolies (Feb 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Supertasters?
> 
> Beer isn't made to taste good; it honestly doesn't taste bad, just not as good as other drinks made to taste good.



Pfffffff supertasters my ass.

Beer and wine are some incredibly complex flavors and both have a lot of subtlety. It IS an aquired taste in most cases, but there's such a craft behind it it pisses me off when some furry is just like "I would rather have chocolate milk because I am a child."


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> Pfffffff supertasters my ass.
> 
> Beer and wine are some incredibly complex flavors and both have a lot of subtlety. It IS an aquired taste in most cases, but there's such a craft behind it it pisses me off when some furry is just like "I would rather have chocolate milk because I am a child."



There are so many things that can be appreciated so much more if one has the ability to really TASTE all the wonderful subtleties in them.  Liquors/spirits, wine, beer, chocolate, coffee... the list goes on.  Unfortunately some people seem to outright lack the ability to acquire and appreciate complex tastes.  I honestly don't know whether that's something they can improve by "training" their senses, or if it's something that's simply lost to them, in a similar manner to a person with impaired hearing being unable to pick up on all the notes in a complex piece of music.


----------



## Graviolies (Feb 27, 2009)

Tycho said:


> There are so many things that can be appreciated so much more if one has the ability to really TASTE all the wonderful subtleties in them.  Liquors/spirits, wine, beer, chocolate, coffee... the list goes on.  Unfortunately some people seem to outright lack the ability to acquire and appreciate complex tastes.  I honestly don't know whether that's something they can improve by "training" their senses, or if it's something that's simply lost to them, in a similar manner to a person with impaired hearing being unable to pick up on all the notes in a complex piece of music.



Personally, I feel a lot of American's eating habits don't change very much after the age of about 12. They might pay more for their food, and get higher quality versions, but it seems like the majority want to stick to what's familiar and never develop their palate beyond the routine. I am on a one man crusade to help fix this. :V


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 27, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Are you a bad enough dude to drink beer until you puke?



I am a bad enough dude to drink beer without returning it later.

Watering the garden is another matter entirely.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 27, 2009)

Lindsay Lohan: I JUST DRANK A BEEEEER! Who wants to do me?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 27, 2009)

I like chocolate beer....


----------



## Phenom (Feb 27, 2009)

Mrfurry said:


> 4 words for you
> 
> i never drink any alcohol



Thats 5 words


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I like chocolate beer....



http://www.beerpal.com/Samuel-Adams-Chocolate-Bock-Beer/9631/

^
Like this stuff?

It sounds interesting.  Although "sweet beer" strikes me as being somewhat retarded.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 27, 2009)

Tycho said:


> It sounds interesting.  Although "sweet beer" strikes me as being somewhat retarded.



Well some beers have chocolate in them but it's just the bitter kind of chocolate. 

If you've ever had straight cocoa it's kind of bitter and gritty.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Well some beers have chocolate in them but it's just the bitter kind of chocolate.
> 
> If you've ever had straight cocoa it's kind of bitter and gritty.



Actually, I did, once.  It was before I knew that chocolate/cocoa doesn't come from the bean all nice and sweet.  (And then I was dumb-fool enough to try some unsweetened baker's chocolate later on in life, even though it said UNSWEETENED on the box.)


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 27, 2009)

Go beer!


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 28, 2009)

The original root beer was alcoholic, has anybody tried alcoholic root beer?


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> The original root beer was alcoholic, has anybody tried alcoholic root beer?



No, haven't tried that.  But home made French Canadian Spruce beer from a Mom&Pop depanier in Montreal is pretty good.

There's a place around the corner from 1800 McGill and Beaver Hall Hill that make a good "hard" spruce beer.   But ya gotta ask.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I remember my first beer


 Hate to admit, everytime my parents arnt home i drink a can or two...
im 17.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2009)

^ That's fucking sad.


----------



## Jonnaius (Feb 28, 2009)

Vodka and Red Bull FTW! xD

/noobmoment


----------



## Tycho (Feb 28, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> ^ That's fucking sad.



It's probably Natty Ice, too.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 28, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> ^ That's fucking sad.


How so? its good stuff. X3


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 28, 2009)

The fact that you hide drinking from parents. 

What's your explanation, though? Gremlins took those missing cans?


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Feb 28, 2009)

Beer is so gross, to me.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 28, 2009)

Tycho said:


> It's probably Natty Ice, too.



Nah, Zima......


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 28, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> The fact that you hide drinking from parents.
> 
> What's your explanation, though? Gremlins took those missing cans?


I throw them in my neighbor's recycling bin.

We're all in it for fun.


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 28, 2009)

haha, my first beer was pretty bad. But I've grown to enjoy it (as long as it's the right brand )  can hardly wait until I can legally purchase and consume it this summer X3


----------



## The Wave (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, I leave for 2 days and this thread hits page 6?

Anyway, I drank Kaiser Premium yesterday, and it tastes good. I drank till I felt sick, yet I wasn't drunk somehow.




WarMocK said:


> Same here. If beer starts tasting bad I stop drinking it (Then I know I've had enough).
> And afterwards I start laughing at those that keep on drinking their truckload of beer despite the fact that they can't keep it inside for more than 3 seconds. :twisted:


 Same here. I laugh at my brother everytime he's drunk while he still says that he isn't drunk. Really, he can't really stand anymore (he seriously needs to hang on me, which is kinda awkward in public), yet he wants more beer. God, if I wasn't with him, I would bet he wouldn't manage to go home.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't even remember my first beer. Just remember that my initial reaction was "this must be what horse piss tastes like," and it suddenly dawned on me why Anheuser Busch keeps all those Clydesdales around. My opinion has changed very little over the years.

If I'm going to trash my liver and make an idiot out of myself, I'm going to drink something that actually tastes good.


----------



## WarMocK (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> If I'm going to trash my liver and make an idiot out of myself, I'm going to drink something that actually tastes good.


I got some books about cocktails here, want some recipes? 

*ethics module kicks in*
Erm, no I think that wouldn't be a good idea. Most of them have lots of alc in it but you won't taste it (and wonder why you passed out that night). When ever you drink something alcoholic, you should taste that there's something in it, that can be crutial.
As long as you can taste there is alcohol in your drink everything's fine. If you can't taste it anymore: VERY BAD SIGN! Stop drinking immediately, get some salty snacks (peanuts, for example) and something non-alcoholic to drink (mineral water is the best). This will prevent you from dehydrating and help you limit the loss of vital minerals. Otherwise: better prepare for a REALLY BAD hangover.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> I got some books about cocktails here, want some recipes?
> 
> *ethics module kicks in*
> Erm, no I think that wouldn't be a good idea. Most of them have lots of alc in it but you won't taste it (and wonder why you passed out that night). When ever you drink something alcoholic, you should taste that there's something in it, that can be crutial.
> As long as you can taste there is alcohol in your drink everything's fine. If you can't taste it anymore: VERY BAD SIGN! Stop drinking immediately, get some salty snacks (peanuts, for example) and something non-alcoholic to drink (mineral water is the best). This will prevent you from dehydrating and help you limit the loss of vital minerals. Otherwise: better prepare for a REALLY BAD hangover.


 
Tell me about it.  I was over at a friend's house one night trying to not get in the way be helpful while he was working on my truck, and he had these drinks called...what was it...Newton's Folly, I think.  It was an apple beer, but I didn't realize it was alcoholic (I don't remember what it was labeled as, but nothing that would suggest it was alcoholic, obviously the term "beer" or "ale" was not included on the label); it had a bite to it, but it tasted like sweet vinegar, not alcohol.  He casually informed me of the alcohol content after I'd downed way more than I could handle (which isn't much since I'm friggin tiny).  e_e  That was fun.


----------



## WarMocK (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> e_e  That was no fun.


Fixed. ;-)
Alcohol + sugar = BAD combination, that mixture's gonna hit you much harder than the pure stuff. Especially if you don't know there's alcohol in it and you keep on tossing it down like water.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 1, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Especially if you don't know there's alcohol in it and you keep on tossing it down like water.



Did somebody say Margaritas?!?


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 1, 2009)

Vodka FTW.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Fixed. ;-)
> Alcohol + Tylenol = BAD combination



^I did this and woke up the next morning single XD


----------



## WarMocK (Mar 1, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Did somebody say Margaritas?!?


YMMD! XD


----------



## PaulShepherd (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, my first beer was good. Problem was: I didn't finish the whole thing, and I got a headache the next morning. (Might've already told you, but I don't remember... <<)

And it was Luebzer I drank. A brand that my parents and my grandparents grew up drinking. But I say pretty much any German beer is great IMO.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Mar 1, 2009)

This thread makes me so sad. 

Recommendations of the day: Our Special Ale 2008 by Anchor, Prelude Ale by The Shipyard, and The Hairy Eyeball by Lagunitas. 

Gogogo. All three are in season. Winter ales are the best!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 1, 2009)

Isn't it ironic that I've gotten drunk off vodka but I still haven't had beer?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 1, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Isn't it ironic that I've gotten drunk off vodka but I still haven't had beer?



Liquor is better cause beer makes you have to take a piss every 5 fucking seconds. I still love to drink beer over liquor though, you can't really sit back and chill with a handle of liquor without it turning into a party or something.


----------

